# Cemeteries and Abandoned Buildings



## RainstormZA

For @Steyn777, I am going to share several photos of cemetaries.

Anyone that has documented the above and old abandoned buildings are welcome to chime in.

St John's Cemetary, near Bruntville (Mooiriver)

Click on images below to preview them...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Nottingham Road Railway Station (abandoned currently)

Click on images below to preview them - first part (30 image limit)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> For @Steyn777, I am going to share several photos of cemetaries.
> 
> Anyone that has documented the above and old abandoned buildings are welcome to chime in.
> 
> St John's Cemetary, near Bruntville (Mooiriver)
> 
> Click on images below to preview them...






these 3 are my favourites. The middle 1 because of the wording, the others because the build is stunning in its simplicity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Nottingham Road Railway Station (abandoned currently)
> 
> Click on images below to preview them - first part (30 image limit)





If you can't feel the spookyness when looking at this picture, then you are haunting and no longer being haunted. Damn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Nottingham Road Railway Station (abandoned currently)

Click on images below to preview them - second part

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 137175
> 
> If you can't feel the spookyness when looking at this picture, then you are haunting and no longer being haunted. Damn


That unnerved me big time. I heard something very strange there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> That unnerved me big time. I heard something very strange there


Thank goodness I'm not someone that needs a lot of sleep to function.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

watch out for spooks !!


...lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@RainstormZA if you enjoy this sort of stuff I highly recommend doing this bus tour. I did it about 6 years back and was externally fun and chilling at times.

http://mysteryghostbus.co.za/mgb.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Clouds4Days said:


> @RainstormZA if you enjoy this sort of stuff I highly recommend doing this bus tour. I did it about 6 years back and was externally fun and chilling at times.
> 
> http://mysteryghostbus.co.za/mgb.html


I didn't even know something like this existed in South Africa. That's so cool. Finally my dream job can now become reality!! Who you gonna call?

At a stage I actually couldn't stop searching vids on YouTube to find 1 bloody sighting caught on film. This lead to that Ghost Hunter show on discovery and similar stuff on the net. Stopped watching when the dude went into a 500 year old German castle, sees something on that electronic device thingy that indicates the thing must be close and then he starts speaking to the thing in ENGLISH!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Clouds4Days said:


> @RainstormZA if you enjoy this sort of stuff I highly recommend doing this bus tour. I did it about 6 years back and was externally fun and chilling at times.
> 
> http://mysteryghostbus.co.za/mgb.html


I've heard about them but will not get a chance to go as I'm off to the uk as soon as Home Affairs sends my papers


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> I didn't even know something like this existed in South Africa. That's so cool. Finally my dream job can now become reality!! Who you gonna call?
> 
> At a stage I actually couldn't stop searching vids on YouTube to find 1 bloody sighting caught on film. This lead to that Ghost Hunter show on discovery and similar stuff on the net. Stopped watching when the dude went into a 500 year old German castle, sees something on that electronic device thingy that indicates the thing must be close and then he starts speaking to the thing in ENGLISH!!!



Lol I enjoyed Paranormal State.

There are groups in the uk that I can join for these things. There is one thing most of you don't know about me - I can communicate with the spirits. They find me and bring me to locations.

This is how I found these places.


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I enjoyed Paranormal State.
> 
> There are groups in the uk that I can join for these things. There is one thing most of you don't know about me - I can communicate with the spirits. They find me and bring me to locations.
> 
> This is how I found these places.


That's so cool, they should make like a TV series about.....oh no wait....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Just joking @RainstormZA .
I actually had similar experiences when I was very young. My parents eventually got a shrink to help me deal with this. After months of sessions only I realised he was also a spirit but didn't know it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Clouds4Days I wouldn't call myself a ghost hunter - more of Lorraine Warren in Paranormal State.

Bit I dislike labels. I'm me. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

More pictures.

Cato Ridge Cemetary, KZN. @Steyn777 

This particular corner gave me the heebie jeebies - it was a grave of babies and children buried there. Oooh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bredell Cemetary in Gauteng (pity I didn't take more photos)

The sad thing is that there are so many unmarked graves on one side of the cemetary. My friend and I had a debate on whether it was the poor black or coloured people that couldn't afford a grave marker. There were just piles of dirt and not on marker - not even a piece of wood.


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> More pictures.
> 
> Cato Ridge Cemetary, KZN. @Steyn777
> 
> This particular corner gave me the heebie jeebies - it was a grave of babies and children buried there. Oooh!


My dad refused to keep any of the baby caskets in stock, not even for display purposes. I can only think how unsettling that must have been.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Dankie vir al die fotos - dit is roerend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> Dankie vir al die fotos - dit is roerend.



Jammer maar ek verstaan afrikaans 'n bietjie   

Dit is 'n plesier  @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Nottingham Road Railway Station (abandoned currently)
> 
> Click on images below to preview them - second part


awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Jammer maar ek verstaan afrikaans 'n bietjie
> 
> Dit is 'n plesier  @ARYANTO


It is so touching to see all those old graves - to think they all had dreams and ambitions but at the end of the day we all return to dust...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Downtown JHB: now only the external walls remain_ :The Three Castles Building is a landmark historic structure in downtown Johannesburg. It started life as a factory for the production of 'Three Castles' cigarettes with the facade becoming a powerful marketing tool for the brand. Initially 100 female workers were employed to roll the cigarettes but by the late 1890s this role was taken over by machines. According to John Shorten in The Johannesburg Saga, the factory was unable to keep up with demand despite producing over 300 000 cigarettes a day! * (The Heritage Portal)*
This is a site that calls out to be photographed in b/w on 35mm film._

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Beautiful photographs.. I would like to do something like this. I also want to visit some haunted locations.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 137175
> 
> If you can't feel the spookyness when looking at this picture, then you are haunting and no longer being haunted. Damn


Wait until it is dark.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

There is an abandoned [1996] hospital in Kempton park - went one Friday afternoon but security busted me before I could get through the back gate by the empty nurse's quarters ,think the Yamaha XT600 alerted them, here is some pic's from GOOGLE

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

ARYANTO said:


> There is an abandoned hospital in Kemptonpark - went one Friday afternoon but security busted me before I could scale the back gate by the empy nurse's quarters, here is some pic's from GOOGLE



You could always bribe the guards to get in, one of my friends went in about 2 months ago. I know one the neighbours report "visitors" to the police. There is also a facebook page for the hospital

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Chanelr said:


> You could always bribe the guards to get in, one of my friends went in about 2 months ago. I know one the neighbours report "visitors" to the police. There is also a facebook page for the hospital


OH , Cool , I really would love to go photograph the place .BTW welcome to our community - hope you make new friends and enjoy it here !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

That Kempton Hospital is seriously creepy.
Someone should do a "shoot" of the old Capitol Bioscope in Pta, and (although not abandoned) Steve Biko Hospital (my dad was there yonk ago with his first (and worst) heart attack - at night one could the trollies rushing up-and-down the corridors, with no-one in sight), near ward 5 and the chapel; as well as the old "Moedersbond" and the nurses' dorm.
There are quite a few places in Pretoria where the supernatural is strong, but they are not necessarily abandoned.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

ARYANTO said:


> OH , Cool , I really would love to go photograph the place .BTW welcome to our community - hope you make new friends and enjoy it here !



On my wishlist as well. Thanks for the welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Kempton Park hospital is exactly the place I was thinking of going to. Really keen to look around and take some pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Enjoy your spooky places, I for one domnot have a big enough supply of clean underwear to do it. Don’t like spookies on tv either, only Casper.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

What is written on a dentist’s gravestone ?
........
He’s filling his last cavity.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Caramia said:


> That Kempton Hospital is seriously creepy.
> Someone should do a "shoot" of the old Capitol Bioscope in Pta, and (although not abandoned) Steve Biko Hospital (my dad was there yonk ago with his first (and worst) heart attack - at night one could the trollies rushing up-and-down the corridors, with no-one in sight), near ward 5 and the chapel; as well as the old "Moedersbond" and the nurses' dorm.
> There are quite a few places in Pretoria where the supernatural is strong, but they are not necessarily abandoned.



hi, whats the story with the Kempton Hospital ?

believe it or not i grew up in Kempton, lived there for years (primary school and high school) to give you an idea, even had my tonsils removed there as a kid

but I have no idea what the "urban myth" is, why is it so creepy, what supposedly happened there ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

vicTor said:


> hi, whats the story with the Kempton Hospital ?
> 
> believe it or not i grew up in Kempton, lived there for years (primary school and high school) to give you an idea, even had my tonsils removed there as a kid
> 
> but I have no idea what the "urban myth" is, why is it so creepy, what supposedly happened there ?



I have also lived in Kempton Park for many years.

No one knows. They closed the doors on 26 December 1996 when the last patient was signed out. Weird part is they left everything, equipment, patient files, etc. The most weirdest part is you never hear anything about anyone who worked there, only about previous patients.

Good luck with that google search, you never find any information about what happened

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

"


All pics from GOOGLE
OK - HEARSAY - The ceilings were made out of asbestos tiles and it was not safe anymore , it would have been too expensive to rip it out and replace with another material, this is the official story but I think there is more .
*UPDATE*
The Democratic Alliance's Jack Bloom says the decision to close this hospital was a bad one.
"They said this hospital was *under utilised*. I think it was a very big mistake because we have seen a growth in the population and these hospitals are very necessary.''

From IOL:

“This is the room I was born in,” says Ronald Hart.
He was born at Kempton Park Hospital in 1991.
Five years later it was abandoned and became a dark shell for ghosts.
“It suddenly closed down. When it was open it was one of the best hospitals in the region,” Hart says.

It was the day after Christmas, 1996, when they shut the doors. It wasn’t what they took out but what they left behind that has made the hospital a haunt for teenage rebels and ghost hunters.
Almost every room is littered with abandoned hospital equipment. Metal beds are without occupants. Corridors are blocked by dialysis machines and operating tables. Filing cabinets burst with old medical records.

Hart is fascinated with it. He looked up his birth records to find out which theatre he was born in and has visited the hospital countless times since 2006.
Standing on the hospital’s roof, we look out on the lights of the living city.

Hart talks with the rhythm of a tour guide.

“On a clear night you can see Pretoria… I like to come here when I’m depressed.”
Tonight is misty. And Hart’s peers don’t visit the hospital for quiet contemplation. Broken glass crunches underfoot and graffiti mingles with unnaturally red blood on the walls.
Hooded teenagers stalk the outside of the building.

Kempton Park Hospital is an expensive playground.
Equipment left here has been estimated to be worth R10 million. Security costs R1m a year.
But after midnight on a Saturday, the front doors are wide open. As long as you have R40 on you, keep your torch down when you are near the windows and don’t make too much noise, the guards fade away with the ghosts.

In 2006, plans to reopen it were launched. But there was controversy around tender processes. In 2008, the Health Department said it would make provisions in the 2010/11 budget to reopen it as a 270-bed facility in a private-public partnership. But a feasibility study showed it would cost R350m just to reopen it as a 210-bed private facility.

Every day the building, estimated to have been worth R23m, gets more dilapidated.

The hospital is increasingly a home for the strange. Lying on the floor is an illustrated step-by-step guide on how to shave your bikini line correctly.
In a second-floor storeroom there are FHM pictures of girls in bikinis, their eyes scratched out so they look like beautiful demons. Alone in an empty room is a small wooden chair just big enough for a child.A unbroken jar of ?kidneys lies on the floor .

In the emergency theatres, heart monitors stand next to the metal operating tables. You could do an operation there tonight. If you had a body......

Every now and then someone hears a noise, feels breathing.
“I saw something by the window,” says Hart’s friend.
“That’s your own shadow, bru,” Hart shoots back.
The only ghosts I feel are the ghosts of wasted opportunity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I went to the Kempton Hospital about 5 years back we managed to pay the guards off but got chased away before we go to the 2nd building where the children's ward and morgue were.

2 weeks after we had been there a security guard fell down the lifts as the doors were wide open. I think he survived not sure from what floor he fell after that it became a bit more difficult to get in but I'm sure that's all subsided by now.

I have a few pics but they on a micro sd card so had to snap them off my digital calendar as I don't have my pc. So sorry for the poor quality.
There is a pic of me in here to still in my smoking days, makes me laugh when ever I see it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

There is no light inside at all there were 8 of us and all with tourches. If we had to switch our tourches off we were surrounded by complete darkness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Clouds4Days said:


> There is no light inside at all there were 8 of us and all with tourches. If we had to switch our tourches off we were surrounded by complete darkness.


Thank you for the info and pics - this is so cool !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you for the info and pics - this is so cool !



No problem bud. 
Don't know if you believe in Orbs but there are a few of them in some of the pics.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Clouds4Days said:


> No problem bud.
> Don't know if you believe in Orbs but there are a few of them in some of the pics.


Too many people say that.

It's usually dust particles up close.

The corridor with the bench against the wall is quite prominent with activity. I can just feel it there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Too many people say that.
> 
> It's usually dust particles up close.
> 
> The corridor with the bench against the wall is quite prominent with activity. I can just feel it there.


Interesting observation, scares the living dinges out of me. Going to chemically enhance myself now to have a spooky free sleep.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Too many people say that.
> 
> It's usually dust particles up close.
> 
> The corridor with the bench against the wall is quite prominent with activity. I can just feel it there.


And the first pic of the 4 elevators

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> And the first pic of the 4 elevators


Yeah but not as much as the bench one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Clouds4Days said:


> There is no light inside at all there were 8 of us and all with torches. If we had to switch our torches off we were surrounded by complete darkness.



Went hunting for ''orb colour meaning and got this from ''wishingmoon.com''

Have you captured coloured orbs in your photograph? Take a look below to find out what each colour of orb means.

*Clear Orbs*
Clear orbs are most common and are thought to be a sign that a spirit is trying to communicate with you, or perhaps they are just letting you know they are there!
*White or Silver Orbs*
White or silver orbs are extremely positive energies, they are there to offer you strength and protection. A white or silver orb could in fact be your guardian or archangel.
*Black or Brown Orbs*
These orbs can be interpreted as a sign of danger. Perhaps the area where the photo was taken is negative, or unsafe. Be careful and act with caution in this area.
*Red and Orange Orbs*
Warm coloured orbs, such as red and orange, represent safety and security. These spirits are offering you comforting, healing energy and bring strength and courage. They may be your teacher in life, looking over you and taking care of you.
*Blue Orbs*
Blue orbs are extremely calming and peaceful. This orb may be your spirit guide, offering you spiritual guidance and protection.
*Green Orbs*
Green is a soothing colour and may represent a healing orb or spirit. Green orbs are also associated with a love and respect for nature.
*Yellow Orbs*
Yellow orbs are thought to represent caution, so pay attention! This could be a warning from your angels.
*Purple Orbs*
Purple orbs are known to be orbs of information. As purple is a very spiritual colour, this entity could be seeking spiritual guidance, or prompting you to consider spirituality in your own life.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

What about the CARLTON HOTEL downtown JHB ? Been empty for quite a while now [1998]. I believe there is guards that can be ''convinced '' to let you go explore ?


----------



## Ruwaid

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 137175
> 
> If you can't feel the spookyness when looking at this picture, then you are haunting and no longer being haunted. Damn


Definitely haunts me bro...to a point that I just wana take a vacuum and clean that room up...its damn filthy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid

yuss those pics of the hospital made my hair stand! Some I just stared at waiting for something to move lol then realised its a photo.....OR is it!!???
On a serious note...watch out when taking those interesting pics at cemeteries. We should fear the living who prey on the innocent in places like that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Ruwaid said:


> Definitely haunts me bro...to a point that I just wana take a vacuum and clean that room up...its damn filthy!!


We all have our demons we must face.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> We all have our demons we must face.


What he said...

@Ruwaid you won't find it funny if you were attacked by a demon.


----------



## Ruwaid

Sorry @RainstormZA but found his post funny cos I thought @Steyn777 referred to my OCD of cleaning as my demon!


----------



## RainstormZA

Ruwaid said:


> Sorry @RainstormZA but found his post funny cos I thought @Steyn777 referred to my OCD of cleaning as my demon!


Hahahahahaha I know 

Yeah I get ya - that place is in dire need of a good cleanup. My dream is to convert it to a little stop for the umgeni steam train tours that used to go to hillcrest with the little flea markets.

The rails are still being used for freight somewhat may not by a good idea with kids running around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha I know
> 
> Yeah I get ya - that place is in dire need of a good cleanup. My dream is to convert it to a little stop for the umgeni steam train tours that used to go to hillcrest with the little flea markets.
> 
> The rails are still being used for freight somewhat may not by a good idea with kids running around.


that wud be a great idea indeed and somewhat of a tourist attraction. But yeah...I know demons cannot be funny at all having personally experienced a close family member being possessed by one that needed help from 3 pastors at once!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> My dream is to convert it to a little stop for the umgeni steam train tours that used to go to hillcrest with the little flea markets.


that ia a very cool idea - wish you can make it work...good luck !


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> that ia a very cool idea - wish you can make it work...good luck !


Unfortunately with the current government, the town is in shambles and the mayor is stealing funds meant for repairs, etc..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Unfortunately with the current government, the town is in shambles and the mayor is stealing funds meant for repairs, etc..


this whole place is going to the dogs - but I think they might run it better ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Famous people's graves and gravesites - interesting you Tube video.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I have some awesome pics of the Bromfontein cemetery we visited when I did the ghost bus tour.
I need to find the pics somewhere though. Me a backups and archiving don't get along.

But the most interesting resting place at the cemetery they showed us was the tombstone of a Chinese Person who commited suicide after shaming his family and the whole tombstone is covered in his appolgy suicide note he left behind.

Here is what I found on the net about it till I can find my pics.

https://theworldelsewhere.com/2014/12/15/death-in-early-johannesburg-braamfontein-cemetery/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I totally forgot about this... I need to resurrect this thread and start looking for more stuff, not that I've been getting the calling for a while, just nightmares and sh!t to deal with.

However, there was a graveyard not too far from me that has been catching my eye every time I have had to drive out of town, which is not often. I know it's in Hambleton, or close by. I need to do a Google Map drive to find out exactly where it is and make a plan to go for the day.


----------



## r0ckf1re

Airsoft league SA had an event at KP hospital









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

As kids we schemed to spend a night here









Hylton Castle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





So we sneaked in after dark, could not get into the castle and spent the night in St Catherine's chapel

Saw my first spook there, so old buildings and stuff went off my radar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

